# anyone had clear biopsy then found out it actually is cancer?



## shorty85 (Aug 25, 2012)

hmmm think i need to say i little about me, i have had at least 6 biopsys in total for this lump it started out being under 4cm and had grown to at least 7cm, i could also feel a few beside it to. the last biopsy showed no signs of cancer it was tested twice and i had a fine needle and core one done 2.

they decided that they were going to remove the lump as they first had said it was there because it was connected to me having hasimotos but then it turn out it was a lymph node. they said even though the biopsy was promising, the only way to be 100% sure there was no cancer was to take it out and test the whole thing.

my question is has anyone had good biopsys and then it turn out to be cancerous.


----------



## madthyroid78 (Jan 28, 2014)

I would like to know this as well.


----------



## shorty85 (Aug 25, 2012)

madthyroid78 have you had lumps removed or tested on.


----------



## tlindsey48 (Mar 20, 2014)

I asked my doctor specifically about this. I asked him out of the benign FNA's, what percentage ended up being cancer after they went in and took a larger biopsy that turned out to be cancer. He said 10%.


----------



## jkjb (Apr 15, 2014)

Yes, I did and it turned out to be Papillary thyroid cancer. I had 7 or 8 biopsies over the years and they all came back benign. I had a goiter that would go down after each biopsy (and draining), but would soon reappear. In January, I finally had the right side of my thyroid removed along with 3 lymph nodes and they were all malignant. The following week I had a partial neck dissection and of the 15 additional lymph nodes that were removed, 5 more were found to have cancer.


----------



## madthyroid78 (Jan 28, 2014)

shorty85 said:


> madthyroid78 have you had lumps removed or tested on.


Yes , just had 1.9 cm solid nodule biopsied. Came back suspicous. they want to re do it in 4 months


----------

